# تصميم وجه أسد



## ابو بحـر (19 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا هذا تصميمي الجديد و من خلاله اقدم الشكر الى كل شخص وقف جانبي و ساعدني و شجعني بأي طريقة كانت و اقصد بكلمة كل شخص بدون اي استثناء يعني الكل نحن كلنا اخوة و نتعاون 
مهما كنا ببلاد بعيدة عن بقية اخواننا يجب علينا ان نكون يد واحدة لا يفرقنا اي شيء تحياتي لكم جميعا 
و ترككم مع الصور 









​


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (19 أبريل 2010)

ماشاء الله بالتوفيق وإلى الامام دائما


----------



## ابو بحـر (19 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> ماشاء الله بالتوفيق وإلى الامام دائما


تحياتي لك اخي طارق اسعدني مرورك


----------



## salah_design (19 أبريل 2010)

اخي واستاذي ابو بحر حفظه الله
لا يسعني الا ان اقول عمل اكثر من رائع واعلم انني لست بالخبرة التي توهلني لتقييم اعمالك ولكني من هذا الباب اوجه لك كل الشكر والتقدير على تعبك مع اعضاء المنتدى عامة ومعي خاصة 
فتقبل شكري ومروري 
استاذي مع التحية


----------



## ابو بحـر (19 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

هلا بمرورك اخي صلاح


----------



## عبد11 (20 أبريل 2010)

فعلا تصميم مميز , ما شاء الله


----------



## ابو بحـر (20 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

اسعدني مرورك اخي عبد


----------



## yaser dabbas (25 يوليو 2010)

تصميم رائع اخي خزاك الله كل خير اذا في مجال للتعاون


----------



## سعد المغربي (2 أغسطس 2010)

ماشاء الله ما شاء الله 

والله شكلي راح ابدل الفكره اللي عندي عن برنامج الارت كام

الله يوفقك و الى الامام

اخوك سعد الشعرة


----------



## ابو بحـر (6 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



yaser dabbas قال:


> تصميم رائع اخي خزاك الله كل خير اذا في مجال للتعاون


طبعا في مجال للتعاون راسلني عنواني موجود واضح بملفي الشخصي و موقعي كمان فييه معلومات التواصل معي 
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## ابو بحـر (6 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



سعد المغربي قال:


> ماشاء الله ما شاء الله
> 
> والله شكلي راح ابدل الفكره اللي عندي عن برنامج الارت كام
> 
> ...


هلا بيك اخي انت بدل الفكرة و اي شيء انا موجود 
و السلام خير ختام


----------

